# Hemangiosarcoma - What to expect?



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

My heart goes out to you Dixie 

Many people have no warning signs so we are considered to be the lucky ones. It is amazing how they can be so flat one minute and by the next day they are back to being their happy selves which is such a relief. Unfortunately it eventually gets to the point where they don't bounce back and we are powerless.

Every dog is different and every case is different. It got to the point for us where our girl couldn't eat and couldn't get up, she was uncomfortable, it was too overwhelming for her so we released her. Only you know your dog well enough to see what she can handle. Some of the best advice I got was if she was happy let her be happy but don't wait too long. 

Just take one step at a time, when the time is right you will know. For now enjoy her smiles and wags it seems that you may have quite a few of those yet to come!

GOOD luck Dixie!!


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for the bad news. I lost my best friend, one year next month to the same problem. In my case, my dog felt ill in the morning, by night time I was rushing to the E.R. They told me they could operate, but the odd's of pulling thru. was very low. You will know when thetime has come. Enjoy every minute you can.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Our Sammy was our first golden who went through cancer of the spleen. And he almost died at home. This was collapse and bleeding out (pooping blood everywhere). The worst part of it was seeing how much pain he was in before he went into shock. 

We rushed him over to the vet and even though he was relatively still strong - his intestines were so messed up (total rupture, stomach full of toxins) that surgery was not an option. The vet was very anxious to put him to sleep simply because he was suffering the longer they held him back (they had him on oxygen, etc). 

I would not wish any dog owner to go through that. Nor would I wish any dog. 

When our Danny exhibited the beginning symptoms of spleen problems 1.5 years later (unable to rest, shaking, hiding behind furniture) - it was either surgery or putting him to sleep. As the spleen had not ruptured, we opted for surgery - and lost him to a blood clot. 

We second guess our decision to have the surgery done now - but basically that was the only other option as opposed to putting him to sleep. That dog was not going to be allowed to suffer like Sammy did. 

And this is very hard to tell anyone who is going through this - I'm so sorry and I wish you all the best. But at this point, all decisions need to be based on your dog's comfort and keeping her from suffering.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My heart goes out to you & Dixie. 

This is such a terrible Dx and I believe it generally has a poor prognosis (hopefully I am wrong in Dixie's case).

That said, you need to do what you feel is best for Dixie, yourself & your wife. You are blessed to have her beyond her original bleed and there is at least one herb that can help with the bleeds - hopefully someone will chime in with the name of it.

Please know that whatever decisions you make, when done with love, are the right decisions for you & yours. Good luck.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yunnan Baiyao is the name of the Chinese herb that is believed to help stop bleeding.

I should gently warn you that there is a possibility that end could be traumatic. My vet along with many people here told me that it was ok to release her early if I felt that it was the right thing to do. At the time she was very happy and interactive so we decided to wait until she could bare no more.

For now focus on today and take note of her bright smiles, her celebrations of life and the way that she doesn't like to see you sad


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have no experience with this terrible disease and I hope I never do, but I wanted to say how sorry I am that you have to go through this.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to see the diagnosis and prognosis. Here's a thread about a very senior Golden who developed hemangio: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html. It is a great love story, among other things, and it includes a lot of practical advice about how to help an older dog enjoy life while battling this terrible disease. One of the remedies that helps in many cases is yunnan biayao, a Chinese herbal product that helps to stop internal bleeding. It has bought time for more than one Forum senior, including Toby.

Remember that Dixie doesn't know what lies ahead. She lives in the moment. Most Goldens are stoic and they focus on having a good time in any circumstance. Your job now is to help her enjoy the time left. Save your tears for the shower or after she is gone, hard though that is, and focus on spoiling her rotten. Take a million photos and make all the happy memories that you can. That way you will know that you have done for her what someone may do for you someday if you're very, very luck.

One more bit of advice: Ask your vet for something you can give Dixie if things get ugly in the middle of the night. That happened with my Sabrina, who woke me at 4:00 a.m. when she was clearly in pain. I was so glad to have an injection that I could give to let her sleep peacefully until we could get her to our vet, who gently set her free.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We have been where you are. It is terrible and gut wrenching and the decision as to when to let them go is very very hard. Our breeder told us something that I will never forget. She said it is better let them go a little early than to regret that you let them go too late. When you are able to release her from hemgiosarcomas (which I think is evil) remember it is a gift of love to your precious Dixie.
Your Dixie is beautiful


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies and sharing your experience in dealing with it. We have been giving her the Yunnan herbal supplement to help with the internal bleeding. I think it has helped and most importantly given us some more time together. The vet also gave me pain medicine in case she gets to that point.

The hardest part with this is that she has her good days and bad days but not sure when that "last" day will be. I was leaning towards releasing her this week if I didn't see an improvement. So of course this morning she is perked up and ready for breakfast! God I'm gonna miss her waking me up every morning. 

Again thank you so much for the support. It's nice to be able to turn to other golden lovers for some advice. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I lost my 11 year old girl almost three years ago. It is an awful disease. She was diagnosed April 15, 2011 with multiple tumors on both her spleen and liver. She completely quit eating, the tumors were pressing on her stomach and I could barely get her to eat even the tastiest of any kind of food, even people food. I was told she might have maybe two to four months. On April 20 she collapsed with a major bleed, an ultrasound showed a heart based tumor had burst and I was given the choice to try and tap the bleeding and maybe give her some time or to let her go. I chose to let her go. For a while I second guessed myself, wondering if I should have done the tap, give her a little more time but I have come to the conclusion that for me, letting her go that day was the right thing to do. Only you can make that decision for your sweet dog, it is a very personal choice and whatever it is is the right thing. Hugs going your way, I know oh so well how awful this disease is.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Cornwallus said:


> ...The hardest part with this is that she has her good days and bad days but not sure when that "last" day will be. I was leaning towards releasing her this week if I didn't see an improvement. So of course this morning she is perked up and ready for breakfast! God I'm gonna miss her waking me up every morning...


You know, I have my good days and my bad days, too, but I'm nowhere near ready to call it quits. I think that's true for many of us, both human and canine.

Listen to your heart. Letting them go before it gets awful is the ultimate gift of love and I agree that it is better a week too soon than a day too late, but I hope she is waking you up in the morning for a long time to come.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your sad diagnosis. Hemangiosarcoma is such a terrible cancer and just does not have a good outcome.

I lost three goldens and one lab mix to this terrible cancer. The last two fur kids within the past 9 months, my Toby March 30 last year and my lab mix exactly January 2nd this year. 
By the time any of them showed symptoms, it was too late and the cancer had spread to spleen, liver and heart. The last two I had to let go to end their suffering, hardest decision I ever had to make. 

You will know when the time is right to let your baby go, it won't make it any easier, you will still feel guilt but that is part of the grieving process. It doesn't matter how we lose them - our mind and heart feels guilty even though there was nothing we could have done or done differently. 

You will know and you will have to put your baby's needs ahead of yours.

Enjoy the time you have left with your baby, that is all you can do for now and I am sure she appreciates it and feels loved.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have lost two to hemangio, one of the heart and the other of the spleen. I agree with previous posters that it is better to let them go "early" then to have that last fatal hemorrhage. I believe that when they have bleeding episodes it is very painful. My second golden had her bad hemorrhage when she jumped out of the car at the Specilaty vet where she was gong for an ultrasound! I made the decision then, that it was time. Best wishes and sorry for the diagnosis.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixie*

Glad to hear that the yunan biao is helping.
Please give Dixie some big hugs and kisses from me!
Take lots of pics of her.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And remember when the good days are outweighed by the bad, it is time...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have lost two to hemangio, one of the heart and the other of the spleen. I agree with previous posters that it is better to let them go "early" then to have that last fatal hemorrhage. I believe that when they have bleeding episodes it is very painful. My second golden had her bad hemorrhage when she jumped out of the car at the Specilaty vet where she was gong for an ultrasound! I made the decision then, that it was time. Best wishes and sorry for the diagnosis.


I agree with this. I have lost three to hemangio, and the situation comes up in which the vet says there is12-48 hours to a bleeding crisis, as best she can figure. At that point, I also let mine go. With Raleigh it was especially tough, and I cried and cried all the way home. Now though, I feel so solid that I did the right thing.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I lost my heart dog to cancer. Not hemangiosarcoma, another kind. It is the hardest thing to go though when they are sick. We love them so much and it's so hard to see them in pain. My heart breaks for you and my thoughts go out to you during this difficult time. 

Do what you have been and do something Dixie loves every day. Make every day a good day for her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I finally remembered something else that I should share with you. There's a sticky in the Senior forum that has an attachment prepared by veterinarians about how to care for older dogs: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html. It includes a list of the five freedoms that we owe them: ""The five freedoms include freedom from hunger and thirst; freedom from physical and thermal discomfort; freedom from pain, injury, and disease; freedom from fear and distress; and the freedom to express normal behavior." 

With these as criteria for quality of life, I suspect that most of us put our beloved companions through too much. I will certainly think about end-of-life issues for my dogs differently as a result of reading it. Having prepared my own final directives last spring also set me thinking along similar lines about why I would ask something of my beloved dog that I wouldn't want to have asked of me.

That doesn't make the decisions any easier, but it is food for thought.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

Goldensgirl

Thanks for pointing out that link. Ken and I have lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma.

We always promised our dogs that we would never let them suffer and God has allowed us to keep that promise, and be with them as they crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.

I'm quoting what Goldensgirl said:
*Thank you for this. I found this passage especially thought provoking in terms of what our dogs need from us and when to let go: "The five freedoms include freedom from hunger and thirst; freedom from physical and thermal discomfort; freedom from pain, injury, and disease; freedom from fear and distress; and the freedom to express normal behavior." 

With these as criteria for quality of life, I suspect that most of us put our beloved companions through too much. *


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

If Dixie is not currently bleeding internally should I keep her on the herbal Yunnan as a daily supplement? Or only when she is having another bleed out? Thanks for any info. 

She has been doing great the past couple days!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I lost my Bear to hemangio almost 2 years ago.

My vet had me giving her the yunnan baiyao daily. Twice a day I believe. There is actually a tiny little red pill in the very middle of the pack (it's almost hidden!). I was told to give that one if I thought she was having an actual bleed.

With Bear, I didn't have to wait for the final bleed. In her case, it spread to the bone on her front leg. Her limping was so bad, that I couldn't justify keeping her in that sort of pain just for me. It was hard though, because her spirits were still very high, but the risk of a break was just too great.

All I can say is just love her and spoil her rotten for as long as she seems to want to be here. I will agree with others though, a day too soon is better than a day too late. You will know when it's time.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes give it daily. Most of the time you won't know if she is bleeding or not unless it is a heavy bleed. During an obvious bleed give her the insurance pill.

One more tip: I would think twice about letting her in the car from now on for non essential purposes. Someone warned me about it and I thought that we were careful but we were obviously not careful enough and we were faced with that awful situation where she had a bleed in the car after entering via a ramp. 

It is great that she is doing so well. 
Wishing you many bright and happy days together


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you all again so much for the advice. I feel like I'm fighting this alone and no one understands how I can love my dog so much. I guess only us golden retriever lovers will ever understand that. Because I know she would do the same for me. 

She has had a really great week! I have put her on a grain free holistic diet and giving her the yunna supplement. Her energy level has increased and she has been able to walk to work with me. I'm lucky enough to have a job where she can go with me.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad she's doing well!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you all. My heart is breaking for you. Sending lots of prayers and belly runs your way


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

One word of caution, Dixie may be a trooper and though in pain, not showing it. We held onto our lab several years ago even though he had a great deal of trouble getting up and laying down. He didn't show any signs of pain. When the time came to put him down our vet did some physical tests on him and said that he had an incredible pain tolerance, but he was in pain nonetheless. While I am sure you have had serious discussions with your vet, make sure he/she feels Dixie is not in pain. Good days are great to say the least, but what are her bad days to her?


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I had four months with my Autumn, from the time my vet drew blood from her abdomen and said she likely had a tumor bleeding out. He gave her a week. I think hers was a slow bleed, and I've been told that they reabsorb the blood. Into her fourth month, she didn't want her kibble (I had been giving her chicken and broth with her kibble), then she only took chicken from my hand. That night she woke me around 3am with barking - this probably was her signal to me - I gave her a shot of ace pro. and in the morning I took her in to my vet (they have a quiet room with rug, chairs etc). As soon as she got into the room she collapsed - I know she knew but I think she had been stoic up to that point. My vet told me a splenic tumor bleeding out is not painful, but I think that last night was uncomfortable for her. I hope you are able to spend some beautiful days and know when the time is right. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Dixie passed away this weekend. I do not believe she was in any pain and in a way I'm glad her mind has been able to leave the body that was failing her. I had actually left the room for a few moments to tend to our 1 year old and I'm beating myself up for not being there and holding her in her final minutes. 

I keep playing the what if game in my mind. Should I have done the surgery? Why didn't I give her the emergency Yunna Bayanio pill that morning? Why didn't I take more time off work to spend with her? 

It's like a part of me is missing and I no longer know how to function. I can tell my wife is frustrated with my demeanor at the moment. I spend time with my 14 month old daughter but it makes me even more sad because Dixie was her buddy to. They loved playing together. Nothing feels right in life right now. 

I made a tribute video for Dixie I will be posting in the Rainbow Bridge. I look forward to the day we meet again in the afterlife.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cornwallus*



Cornwallus said:


> Dixie passed away this weekend. I do not believe she was in any pain and in a way I'm glad her mind has been able to leave the body that was failing her. I had actually left the room for a few moments to tend to our 1 year old and I'm beating myself up for not being there and holding her in her final minutes.
> 
> I keep playing the what if game in my mind. Should I have done the surgery? Why didn't I give her the emergency Yunna Bayanio pill that morning? Why didn't I take more time off work to spend with her?
> 
> ...


Cornwallus

I think it is safe to say that so many of us have gone through the same feelings-we have lost 3 dogs to hemangiosarcoma. Believe, me, there is nothing you could have done. Dixie knew you loved her! What date did Dixie go to the Rainbow Bridge. Let me know and I will add her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list.
The only way my Husband and I have ever been able to function is to adopt another dog.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Cornwallus
> 
> I think it is safe to say that so many of us have gone through the same feelings-we have lost 3 dogs to hemangiosarcoma. Believe, me, there is nothing you could have done. Dixie knew you loved her! What date did Dixie go to the Rainbow Bridge. Let me know and I will add her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list.
> The only way my Husband and I have ever been able to function is to adopt another dog.


She went to the Rainbow Bridge on 2/15


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Dixie, it never seems like there is enough time that we have them in our life. She knew how much she was loved by you and your family and I pray that you will have the strength to get through the next few weeks. You will second guess yourself and the guilt is sometimes so rough but the only thing that helped me was just letting the tears fall and looking at the photos that we had taken of our Tanner. It was just 2 weeks ago that we had to send Tanner over the bridge and I am still a wreck, some days are better than others, but my husband and I have decided that at the end of the summer we will be welcoming another golden into our lives.

Just know that I understand what you are going through and you can talk to all of us anytime you need to, no one will mind one bit. God bless you and your family.

Paula


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this 
Please take care the firsts are often the hardest.
I agree that there was nothing that you could have done you did not make her sick, it was out of your hands. Know that she is now happy, loved and free and wishes you great comfort. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Dixie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry you lost her, perhaps she died when you left the room, because she did not want you to see her go, they say people do this, my dad did,and my husband,so maybe dogs do also,and of course your sad, I hope your wife will understand your grief.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - she chose to spare you the pain of watching her die; an act of love from her to you, please do not second guess yourself.

Run softly at the Bridge Dixie


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry that your Dixie is no longer with you physically. Please don't beat yourself up with the what ifs or I should haves. Your love was deep and she knows it. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

This is so terribly sad. Your girl is absolutely beautiful. I am so very sorry - you must be in so much pain right now. No words really, just I am so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cornwallus*

Cornwallus

I added sweet Dixie to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-4.html#post4189970


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Cornwallus
> 
> I added sweet Dixie to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-4.html#post4189970


Thank you so much for doing that. Her memory will always be with me


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

Cornwallus
I lost my Golden 1 year, this month, to the some problem. The first 9 months has been the worst times of my life. It's better now, we have a young Golden pup, our 8 year old Golden has adjusted to the lost, and of the new pup. I guess there are some dog's that just get inside you. The day's do get better, but for myself, this has changed my life. When the time is right, you may think about giving a new Golden the best life he or she could ever have. Sorry for your bad news,


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How are you, Cornwallus?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm hanging in there. Admittedly some days are better than others. I'll find myself forgetting she has passed and actually call out for her. Or in the morning I roll over to pet her as she was always there waiting for me to wake up.

I was 21 and single when I brought her home. She was MY dog. We were each others best friends. Dixie went everywhere with me and everyone loved her. She was better than any human friend I ever had. She was my anchor and I'm just lost without her.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Dixie has a lot of company at the bridge ... and I do believe we will see them again !!!!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So terribly sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Dixie. Like so many others, I understand your loss, as our angel Liberty left for the Bridge in May from hemangio. 

Liberty has been gone almost 10 months now and, although I still find tears from time to time, I more frequently smile when I remember her beautiful smile and her ability to antagonize her half brother into playing with her. 

My wish for you is that as time goes on, your pain eases and happier memories slide into your mind easier and more frequently. Our thoughts are with you all.


----------

